# When to thin sweet corn???



## bluemule31 (Nov 30, 2011)

My sweet corn is up nicely. At first I had spots that looked bare and I replanted seed there. Well, after a few days the original seed and the ones I re-planted both came up so they're pretty thick in places. How long can I go before thining (wanna make sure crows don't "thin" them again for me) and how close can a I keep them? Is a foot too close? It's Bodacious if that matters.


----------



## kycountry (Jan 26, 2012)

I plant 2 seeds and skip just enough space for my hoe to fit between.. easier to work out that way.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A foot is fine. Some people plant as close as 6 inches, but my experience is that I get better ears if I thin to about a foot apart.

I find also that if I thin by clipping the plants rather than pulling them, the remaining corn is happier because I don't disturb roots.

Bodacious is one of my favorite varieties. MmmmMMMMmmmm!!!


----------



## Jhn56 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm taking my 2nd go at corn this year. The first time I grew it (2 yrs ago), I planted 2 seed-every foot and nearly every single one germinated. This year, so far, I've planted my first of 4 plantings. Four 60' rows (ambrosia) @ 1' centers, but, I planted the first 20' of row #1 @ 6" centers for transplants as needed.

Within 8 days all but 4-5 had germinated. "Just judging" by the depth of the roots @ 2 weeks (5-6"), the sooner the less dominate sprout is snipped, the better off the other will be.


----------

